# Please suggest  performance based laptop for Rs.40k



## kjabhi (Jun 20, 2015)

*1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)*

 Rs.40k

*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*

Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

*3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? *

  *It would be used to basically work on these softwares autocad, revit , photoshop , rhino, 3ds max (especially rendering  and 3d modelling works)
  *Playing Dota 2

*5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?*

   Processor i5 (2.6ghz), 2gb graphics, 4gb ram, ,  windows7/8/8.1

*4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
   a. Like:  Dell,HP,Lenovo
   b. Dislike:Toshiba


*6) Anything else you would like to say?*
    Screen resolution ( 1080p (Full HD) 
    Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs )
    I need it for my architect friend, so basically she needs a best performance laptop affordable at this price.(P.S- I'm not sure if she could stretch her budget)


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 20, 2015)

If you want FullHD screen, get this one:
Lenovo Z50 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-429623) Rs.47000 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-429623) SIlver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

If you want more performance, get this:
Acer Notebook Aspire V5 Series ASPIRE V5-573G-74508G1Taii Intel Core i7 (4th Gen) - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Linux/4 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.43999 Price in India - Buy Acer Notebook Aspire V5 Series ASPIRE V5-573G-74508G1Taii Intel Core i7 (4th Gen) - (8
Acer one lacks DVD drive, just 1366x768 resolution screen, no OS, just 1x USB 3.0 port

If you want backlit keyboard with better performance than Lenovo(just better GPU):
Dell Inspiron 3542 TS Notebook (4th Gen Core i5- 4210U- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- Win8.1- 39.62cm (15.6)-2GB Graph) (3542541TB2BT) (Black) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 20, 2015)

no laptop will give 3-4 hours backup if you are rendering graphics intensive images on a 1080p screen.4gb ram is the minimum for rendering tasks so get at least 8gb ram for smooth operation.rendering & video encoding puts  much more stress on hardware than regular tasks so hardware quality matters more(aka go for established & solid brands).


----------



## kjabhi (Jun 20, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> If you want FullHD screen, get this one:
> Lenovo Z50 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-429623) Rs.47000 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-429623) SIlver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com
> 
> If you want more performance, get this:
> ...





Acer one looks promising but then it comes with Free Dos(if I'm correct no pre installed OS),that would be an issue because I don't want to spend extra bucks on OS.And for others,they are way beyond my budget. That's why I specifically mentioned I'm on tight bugdet. 

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> no laptop will give 3-4 hours backup if you are rendering graphics intensive images on a 1080p screen.4gb ram is the minimum for rendering tasks so get at least 8gb ram for smooth operation.rendering & video encoding puts  much more stress on hardware than regular tasks so hardware quality matters more(aka go for established & solid brands).



I know but battery backup wouldn't be an issue.And what you suggest seems legit.But I am restricted by my budget and need laptop like next month as the sem starts.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 20, 2015)

kjabhi said:


> Acer one looks promising but then it comes with Free Dos(if I'm correct no pre installed OS),that would be an issue because I don't want to spend extra bucks on OS.And for others,they are way beyond my budget. That's why I specifically mentioned I'm on tight bugdet.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



You can install OS in your Acer laptop without spending money too 

If not Acer & Lenovo(because of no OS), get the Dell one atleast.... You will use it for next 3-4 years atleast, so spend a bit more on that Dell one, it is worth it...


----------



## kjabhi (Jun 21, 2015)

What about this one?
What about its GPU,is it good enough?

Lenovo G50-80 Notebook (5th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (80E501LRIN) Rs.43440 Price in India - Buy Lenovo G50-80 Notebook (5th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (80E501LRIN) Black Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

- - - Updated - - -



anupam_pb said:


> You can install OS in your Acer laptop without spending money too
> 
> If not Acer & Lenovo(because of no OS), get the Dell one atleast.... You will use it for next 3-4 years atleast, so spend a bit more on that Dell one, it is worth it...



I know I can install OS and I'm not going for pirated ones.If there is any other way to get genuine OS then "Enlighten me" !


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 21, 2015)

students get it very cheap from microsoft. look for that offer. also OEM versions / the one to be sold with a new system also come at a lower price.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 21, 2015)

kjabhi said:


> What about this one?
> What about its GPU,is it good enough?
> 
> Lenovo G50-80 Notebook (5th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (80E501LRIN) Rs.43440 Price in India - Buy Lenovo G50-80 Notebook (5th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (80E501LRIN) Black Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com
> ...



Please don't buy that... That GPU is crap + TN displays are also crap

Better get this or the Acer one:
Dell Inspiron 3542 TS Notebook (4th Gen Core i5- 4210U- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- Win8.1- 39.62cm (15.6)-2GB Graph) (3542541TB2BT) (Black) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com

That Dell one also has a backlit keyboard you know !!


----------



## $hadow (Jun 22, 2015)

Get z50 form lenovo.


----------



## yanoks (Jun 22, 2015)

edit:start new thread or search the forum.


----------



## kjabhi (Jun 24, 2015)

Dell Inspiron 3542 TS Notebook finalised.Thanks for the advice.


----------

